# Got to see my DR. Today believe it or not lucky



## lightwt44 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well believe it or not got in to see a joint rehabilitation specialist today got an MRI appt for Saturday dr said its my AC joint he just want to see what going on  hoping just rehb


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 28, 2014)

good luck.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep us posted, LightWt! Good luck!


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 28, 2014)

If your at the MRI point then Doc must think it's more then irritation.

i c my surgeon on the 14 for my surgery date, consult of recovery time etc.......
i destroyed my Ac joint and 2" of bone is going to be removed.

Good luck I don't wish a shoulder injury on anybody.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well i asked for an MRI just to be safe he want to just give me cortisol shot but that just takes out inflammation i need to know its not tore so i can move forward


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 28, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Well i asked for an MRI just to be safe he want to just give me cortisol shot but that just takes out inflammation i need to know its not tore so i can move forward



That's a smart move lightwt44. Get the MRI and find out what's going on. Getting a cortisone shot is fine for reducing the pain and inflammation, but you still have to let the injury heal. And this is a mistake a lot of people make. They get the shot they feel fine and they continue to train and doing so they are making the injury worse but the cortisone is masking the pain so you are unaware that you are doing more damage. 
Doctors that don't inform you of this you may want to avoid and find another.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2014)

good job lady! keep us updated!


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 28, 2014)

) you guys are awesome i feel i have another family  even if i have not meat y'all lots of love


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 28, 2014)

Glad you made the decision for the appt.  Good Luck, tell us what they say......


----------

